# They grow big in Texas



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy









> New state record catfish. 140 lbs. caught in Lake Texoma.
> This is one of those legendary fish that scuba divers say they see
> at the bottom of dams that are big enough to eat a person. They say that
> catfish this big are well over 100 years old.


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

god bless texas !!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

thats awsome , BUT i think that if u catch a fish that is a hundred years old atlest , then the least u can do to respect something as old as that is to let it back so it can live out hapilly for the rest of its days


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

wow..


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I got that pic in an E-Mail, and it said it was fro Tennessee


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

thats 1 big cf

any one mind eating it eh


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

The picture is real and the fish is still alive. It WAS caught in Lake Texoma (on the Texas/Oklahoma border) and weighed in at 121 pounds, 8 ounces. It is 58 inches long and was caught by Cody Mullennix of Howe, Texas on January 16, 2004. Happily the fish was donated to the Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center in Athens, Texas where it is being acclimated and is available for limited viewing. Eventually it will go on permanent viewing display at the Center.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omg.. you guys cant clearly see that is the Largest speices of Freshwater fish known? along with a speices of sturgeon.... Silurus Glanis.. Wels catfish.. they come from Europe and can grow to 16 feet..... that ones is medium size..

some one let it lose from their aquarium.. No, this fish is not even 10 years old.. its still a medium sized wels.. they grow Big and Fast... they are a cold-warm waterfish aswell... im currently looking for a couple... need to stock some outdoor ponds, ehehhehee.

here are some more pics of Glanis.. i stole these from some Fishing sites that wouldnt let me right click..ahah morons think they can get the best of me.

check out this color!!!!!!









here is a normal albino.










































this is NOT a native catfish... damn idiots shouldnt make this the State record... its not even a state native fish.. just goes to show you how dumb the government and fishermen are..


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Wild...!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Those guys must put up one hell of a fight.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Man those are beasts! How do you even reel that in? truck winch?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

a big fish gets tired... they just PLay them untill the fish gives up, then drags them in...


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Damn just slice it up and its food for a good year...haha


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

those things are huge. that would scare the hell out of me if I saw one that big swimming by.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Novato said:


> those things are huge. that would scare the hell out of me if I saw one that big swimming by.


 for the Freshwater snrokler, these things are the Ultimate fish to swim with..........

man i want a few in an outdoor pond.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i think that guy would eat me.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Good lord that things huge


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i fish for wells and they do barrel rolls when you hook them and fight like mad


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

The picture may not be the correct one for the story but the story itself is quite correct. A new record 'Blue Catfish' (_Ictalurus furcatus_) WAS caught in Lake Texoma. The previous rod-and-reel record for this fish in Texas was 100 pounds so this one topped it by 21 pounds, 8 ounces. The fish is currently on limited display (alive).

Please visit the following links for additional confirmation and correct pictures:

http://whiskerkitty.com/record--blue-catfish.html

http://www.bassonhook.com/newsinfo/article155.html

http://www.uscats.org/articles/texas_state...r_big_blue.html

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing/s/f_fe...8_Burkhead.html

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fish/infish/re...hwater/fwrr.htm


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

when u fish for wells wat do u do have a giant reel and rod? lol u must have a barrel sized reel and a rod like 4 fence posts lol those things r mamoths


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i saw a show on tv that they went fishing for monster catfish, but it wasnt the normal way of fishing. The set up cages underfater with food in it, and the catfish would come up and eat. Then this crazy guy jumps in the water and starts feeling around and makes the catfish bite his arm (he wraps his arms in duct tape so their teeth dont cuz him) well after they bit him, he wrestles them and throws them into the boat! They said he was under the water for like 5 min one time! crazy people


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> The picture is real and the fish is still alive. It WAS caught in Lake Texoma (on the Texas/Oklahoma border) and weighed in at 121 pounds, 8 ounces. It is 58 inches long and was caught by Cody Mullennix of Howe, Texas on January 16, 2004. Happily the fish was donated to the Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center in Athens, Texas where it is being acclimated and is available for limited viewing. Eventually it will go on permanent viewing display at the Center.


 GOOD TO HEAR..something are still respected..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

they shouldnt get the record if it isnt a native fish

what they use to catch it looks like a damn rope

peacock do you have a pic of the hook id like to see that rig


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

> when u fish for wells wat do u do have a giant reel and rod? lol u must have a barrel sized reel and a rod like 4 fence posts lol those things r mamoths


 when i fish for wells i use a 3lb TC 10ft carp rod and a really big fixed spool reel loaded with 18lb line i have found one of the best ways to catch them is to float a dog biscuit near a feature on the water works for me but the pond i catch cats on only run up to about 45lb max


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Those fish are crazy!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

either way those are some monester ass fish!!! but when i went to the aquarium in corpus christi i saw some messed up looking fish


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those are some freakin huge fish!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

good golly miss molly, that thing is mahusive!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow...


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

wow. big fish there.


----------

